# Worth of a 100% Legit Celebi?



## Eeveelution (Mar 31, 2010)

Wasn't sure where to put this, so I'll just put this here. What's the worth of a 100% legit Celebi? I'm not putting one up for trade, I'm just curious. A few years ago for the 10th Anniversary Celebration, there were big conventions touring across the USA, and I went to one in Cincinnati and got a Level 70 Celebi, which they were giving away. In retrospect, I'm amazed my mom let me go at all, since we had to spend the night at a hotel and I was around ten or eleven at the time. Since then I've transferred it to my Platinum version, and am considering sending it to my HeartGold version after I beat it. As I said, it's not up for trade (after all, I did spend the night in a hotel and got up at 6 in the morning during summer to get it), I'm just curious.


----------



## departuresong (Mar 31, 2010)

$0


----------



## Hiesetsu (Mar 31, 2010)

As I'm sure you know, it's worth a lot more emotionally than monetarily. I can get a Celebi with a cheating device in two snaps. Or I could get one from an event and feel really good. Getting one from someone else, legit or not, just isn't the same.


----------



## Chopsuey (Apr 16, 2010)

Depends on who you are asking. I've got the tenth anniversary Celebi, so I don't think it's worth a ton.


----------



## Vriska Serket (Apr 16, 2010)

If you're talking to someone who deeply hates cheating, it's probably worth at least a shiny, I'd say. Though quite a lot of people don't.


----------



## brandman (Apr 19, 2010)

As in money or pokemon worth. Money; nothing. Pokemon; well, what the above three posts stated. You could go to gamestop and buy an action replay and get 30 celebi's. Or, you can go out of your way to go get one from an event. Most likely, the person you would be hypothetically trading it with would suspect it's not legit, so the worth go's down. Depends on the kind of relationship you have with the person beforehand.


----------



## Gargroyal (Apr 23, 2010)

nothing, but if you trade it to someone who, as said above, doesn't like action replays or cannot get one, you might get a good pkmn. but still, people actually thinking its legit might not be many


----------



## Ether's Bane (Apr 29, 2010)

Probably a shiny equivalent.


----------



## RespectTheBlade (Jun 4, 2010)

In my opinion, worth about at least one powerful shiny or a LVl 100. but, you really can't put a money amount on a pokemon.


----------

